# se lo mató



## moyarangel

Hola, ¿qué tal?

Miren, acabo de leer un artículo en el periódico dígital "El Comercio" (*) donde se dice la siguiente frase:

_"Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y se lo mató"_

En el momento de leerlo me ha surgido la duda porque posiblemente viva en una zona leísta pero yo diría: "y se le mató". ¿Qué me dicen?

(*) El enlace aquí: http://www.elcomercioperu.com.pe/EdicionOnline/Html/2007-03-16/onEcPortada0690028.html


----------



## mirx

moyarangel said:


> Hola, ¿qué tal?
> 
> Miren, acabo de leer un artículo en el periódico dígital "El Comercio" (*) donde se dice la siguiente frase:
> 
> _"Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y se lo mató"_
> 
> En el momento de leerlo me ha surgido la duda porque posiblemente viva en una zona leísta pero yo diría: "y se le mató". ¿Qué me dicen?
> 
> (*) El enlace aquí: http://www.elcomercioperu.com.pe/EdicionOnline/Html/2007-03-16/onEcPortada0690028.html


 
Yo viví toda mi vida en México, o al menos allí fue dónde aprendí español, y nunca diría "lo" en ese ejemplo, debe ser "le". "Lo" es para cosas, no para personas. Debe ser un error de edición.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Estoy de acuerdo con mirx. Yo usaría "le".


----------



## moyarangel

Bien, muchísimas gracias a ambos


----------



## BETOREYES

Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque me sigue sonando raro. Yo diría, "se le dio muerte".


----------



## mirx

BETOREYES said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque me sigue sonando raro. Yo diría, "se le dió muerte".


 
...ordenó que se le diera muerte, y se le dio muerte...? 

A mi me gusta como está, simplemente con el "le" en lugar del "lo".


----------



## ieracub

Hola, moyarangel:

El uso de _le_ en _Se le mató _es un uso muy especial del dativo _le_, puesto que está funcionando como complemento directo, cosa muy generalizada y usada desde tiempos remotos en las oraciones pasivas.

_Se mató a Juan._

Dado que _a Juan _es el complemento directo, la pronominalización que correspondería sería con el pronombre acusativo _lo:_

_Se mató a Juan. -> Se *lo* mató._

Así es que el periodista de "El Comercio" sabía muy bien lo que estaba escribiendo.

DPD, entrada _leísmo_ (lo destacado es mío):


> *f) *Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]); _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]); _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]); _«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. *No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur:* _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


 
_Saludos._


----------



## moyarangel

Esto es otro ejemplo más de que en muchas partes de América conservan mejor que acá el castellano. No obstante, esas frases estoy habituado a escucharlas con _le_, por caso: "Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir" me suena raro de esta forma, aunque quizá en otras regiones de España (como la otra Castilla que mantiene un castellano más puro) sea más normal su uso.
Demuestra asimismo que uno nunca deja de aprender nunca su propio idioma.
Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## HUMBERT0

No soy experto, pero no suena bien.
 Se lo ajustició, se lo ajusticiaron. Se lo contó, se lo contaron. Se lo clavó, se lo clavaron. Etc.

_La frase original dice, "Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y se lo mató"_

Usemos ejecutar en vez de matar, yo lo diría así:

_"Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y se lo ejecutó" (Ejecutado por un fulano, que se lo ejecutó, o que lo ejecutó)_

_"Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que *SE *le diera muerte ayer, y se le ejecutó" . (Podrían ser varios fulanos o un fulano)._

_Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que *SE *le diera muerte ayer, y se lo ejecutaron" . (Unos fulanos)._

Para mí es diferente:
"Se lo aventó a Rosa" ( una persona realiza la acción)
"Se lo aventaron a Rosa" (varias personas)
"Se le aventó a Rosa" (impersonal, ambiguo, número indeterminado)

¿Cómo lo ven, tiene sentido?


----------



## Bocha

De acuerdo con Ieracub.

*Se lo mató*. Es la única forma en que lo diría, sé que suena fatal para los leístas.

Se le mató. (leísmo aceptado)


----------



## HUMBERT0

Bueno, en México no somos leístas.

Lo que pasa es que para mi no es lo mismo:
Se lo mató.
Se le mató.

No es lo mismo decir.
Se lo encontró/Se le encontró
Se lo fracturó/Se le fracturó
Se lo abofeteó/Se le abofeteó
Se lo agarró a jodasos/Se le agarró a jodasos
Se lo trae como tonto/Se le trae como tonto
Se lo quedó para si/Se le quedó para si
Se lo volteó/Se le volteó
Se lo apedreó/Se le apedreó.
Etc.


----------



## mirx

HUMBERT0 said:


> Bueno, en México no somos leístas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que para mi no es lo mismo:
> Se lo mató.
> Se le mató.
> 
> No es lo mismo decir.
> Se lo encontró/Se le encontró
> Se lo fracturó/Se le fracturó
> Se lo abofeteó/Se le abofeteó
> Se lo agarró a jodasos/Se le agarró a jodasos
> Se lo trae como tonto/Se le trae como tonto
> Se lo quedó para si/Se le quedó para si
> Se lo volteó/Se le volteó
> Se lo apedreó/Se le apedreó.
> Etc.


 

Yo digo que si somos leístas, y mucho.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, HUMBERTO:

Son tantas las funciones del pronombre _se _que a mí me marea, pero déjame darte mi opinión, no experta, por cierto.


HUMBERT0 said:


> Lo que pasa es que para mi no es lo mismo:
> Se lo mató.
> Se le mató.


 No veo matices que diferencien este par de oraciones, como no los vemos entre:

_A Juan *lo* conozco. __A Juan *le* conozco._

Simplemente, los leístas escogen _le; _los no leístas, _lo_. 

Simplificando al extremo, digamos que la regla de los pronombres establece que:

C.D => lo; C.I. => le.

_Maté a Juan -> Lo maté. Mataron a Juan -> Lo mataron. Pedro mató a Juan -> Lo mató._

Como _a Juan_ es CD, usamos _lo, _entonces, ¿por qué en su forma impersonal se cambia el pronombre, si _A Juan_ sigue siendo CD?: _Se le mató._

La respuesta es porque es una excepción a la regla. Un caso "anómalo" establecido así históricamente en el castellano. Sin embargo, hay quienes perciben esta "anomalía" y aplican la regla básica, C.D. => lo, y dicen _'Se lo mató'._

No hay matices, sólo una elección diferente.

Mira estas estadísticas del corpus actual de la RAE (los números indican el número de casos encontrados)

Se *le* conoce:
ESPAÑA 170 
MÉXICO 65 
PERÚ 22 
VENEZUELA 17 
CUBA 12 
ARGENTINA 9 
CHILE 8 
COLOMBIA 8 
EE. UU. 6 
Otros 16 

Se *lo* conoce:
ARGENTINA 31 
CHILE 7 
ECUADOR 3 
BOLIVIA 2 
ESPAÑA 2 
EE. UU. 1 
GUATEMALA 1 
MÉXICO 1 
PARAGUAY 1 

(Los valores de _'Se le conoce' _no son muy certeros porque incluyen frases como 'A Juan _se le conoce_ su afición', en la cual sólo es posible usar _le, ya que A Juan _es CI)

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Una pregunta, HUMBERTO, ¿cuál dirías?:

a) _A la mujer se *le* respeta._
b) _A la mujer se *la* respeta._

Si tu respuesta es la b), entonces, también deberías decir:

_Al hombre se *lo* respeta. Se *lo* respeta, no se *lo* mata._

Si es la a), tendrìamos que seguir conversando .



[Editado] Continuación....



			
				HUMBERTO said:
			
		

> No es lo mismo decir.
> Se lo encontró/Se le encontró


 Depende. Si tenemos

_Fulano estaba muerto en su oficina _

Podemos construir las oraciones impersonales que, según mi opinión, significan lo mismo:

_Se *le* encontró en su oficina._
_Se *lo* encontró en su oficina._

Pero si tenemos _Fulano encontró un billete en su oficina_, sólo es posible usar _lo_:

_Se lo encontró en su oficina._

En este caso la oración ya no es impersonal, el _se _sólo aporta un matiz expresivo superfluo, se puede elimimar sin variar la estructura de la oración, ni su significado:

_Lo encontró en su oficina._

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Mirx, Ierecub, es que mi leísmo no me deja ver que son iguales…
La corte ordeno que se le diera muerte, y se le mató (se le ejecutó). 
La corte ordeno que le diera muerte, y se lo mató (se lo ejecutó). 

La corte no le dio la orden a alguien en especifico, como para decir que Juan el verdugo se lo ejecutó, sino que vagamente dijo “que se le diera muerte” y sí se le ejecutó… ¿Quién lo hizo? ¿Pues quien sabe!. Pero se le ejecutó!
Si dicen se lo mató, yo me quedo esperando que me digan que… Perenganito Perez se lo mató (o Perenganito Perez se lo ejecutó).


----------



## HUMBERT0

ieracub said:


> Una pregunta, HUMBERTO, ¿cuál dirías?:
> 
> a) _A la mujer se *le* respeta._
> b) _A la mujer se *la* respeta._
> 
> Si tu respuesta es la b), entonces, también deberías decir:
> 
> _Al hombre se *lo* respeta. Se *lo* respeta, no se *lo* mata._
> 
> Si es la a), tendrìamos que seguir conversando .
> 
> 
> 
> [Editado] Continuación....
> 
> Depende. Si tenemos
> 
> _Fulano estaba muerto en su oficina _
> 
> Podemos construir las oraciones impersonales que, según mi opinión, significan lo mismo:
> 
> _Se *le* encontró en su oficina._
> _Se *lo* encontró en su oficina._


 
La opción a) Se le respeta (¿Soy leísta?, ¿Es grave mi leísmo?)

Para mi no significan lo mismo.
_Se *le* encontró en su oficina. (Me dices que fue encontrado, pero no me dices quien lo encontró o no sabes quien lo encontró)_
_Se *lo* encontró en su oficina. (Entiedo que los dos sabemos quien se lo encontró, yo se a quien te refieres). Y sino te preguntaría a quien te refieres, por que me acabas de decir que "Lo encontro"._


----------



## Bocha

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿Soy leísta?, ¿Es grave mi leísmo?


 
Definitivamente, sí. (a ambas preguntas)


----------



## ieracub

Jeje, qué entretenido.... 

Entiendo tu confusión, porque estás frente a un uso de los pronombres que, por lo que se ve, no se da en México. No hay problema, de hecho usas la forma tradicional del castellano:_"se le ...". _Somos nosotros, los del Cono Sur, que siguiendo una tendencia antileísta hemos "corregido", unos más que otros, la "anomalía" de la que hablaba. 

_La corte ordeno que se le diera muerte, y se le mató (se le ejecutó).  _

De acuerdo. El primer se es una marca de impersonalidad: La corte ordenó que alguien, que no se sabe y que podría ser más de uno, le diera muerte.

El primer le referencia al ejecutado. Necesariamente debe ser le, pues podemos considerar a _muerte _como el CD de _diera, _por lo que el ejecutado sólo puede manifestarse como un CI. Creo que también podemos considerar _dar muerte _como una sóla unidad verbal *intransitiva*, por lo que no tiene cabiada un _lo._

El segundo se, nuevamente es una marca de impersonalidad: "Alguien" lo mató.

En el segundo le está el problema. Matar es *transitivo*, por lo que la persona matada se representa con un _lo: _Al condenado *lo* mataron. Pero el castellano ha preferido usar _*le*_, en los casos de impersonalidad con _se. _Sin embargo, aparecieron los antileístas y corrigieron: Si es CD, entonces _lo: Se *lo* mató._

Nada. El problema se reduce a determinar cuál es el pronombre que debe usarse. Por eso digo que no es un tema de matices.

_Se le mató_ = _Se lo mató_.


----------



## ieracub

Iba a seguir analizando las frases del post anterior, pero mejor sigo con este.



HUMBERT0 said:


> La opción a) Se le respeta (¿Soy leísta?, ¿Es grave mi leísmo?)
> 
> Para mi no significan lo mismo.
> _Se *le* encontró en su oficina. (Me dices que fue encontrado, pero no me dices quien lo encontró o no sabes quien lo encontró)_
> _Se *lo* encontró en su oficina. (Entiedo que los dos sabemos quien se lo encontró, yo se a quien te refieres). Y sino te preguntaría a quien te refieres, por que me acabas de decir que "Lo encontro"._


 
Bueno... Yo no encuentro que sea grave. Ya me había dado cuenta de que los Argentinos eran los menos leístas del mundo. (Saludos, Bocha ).

_Se *lo* encontró en su oficina. _

Lo que ocurre es que esta oración tiene una estructura ambigua. 

Interpretación 1 (Ésta es la que tú ves, y yo también):

_Se_: intensificador del verbo. Superfluo, se puede eliminar.
Sujeto no explícito, pero conocido.
_Lo_: la persona o cosa encontrada, que se conoce.

_Pedro encontró a Fulano en su oficina = Lo encontró en su oficina = Se lo encontró en su oficina._

¿Estamos de acuerdo, no?

Interpretación 2 

Para explicarla partamos de _'Se *le* encontró en su oficina'. _

_Se_: marca de impersonalidad. No se puede eliminar. 
No hay sujeto, ni explícito, ni emplícito, no interesa => impersonal.
_le: _Aquí decimos nosotros: Es incorrecto usar _le, _porque este elemento representa un CD, entonces lo correcto es usar _lo:_

_Se *lo* encontró en su oficina._

¡Y quedan iguales!

Es exactamente lo que tú explicas:

_Se *le* encontró en su oficina. (Me dices que fue encontrado, pero no me dices quien lo encontró o no sabes quien lo encontró)_

(Ya dije que no era incorrecto usar _le. _Lo digo ahora sólo por simplicidad) 


Al cambiar el _le_ por el _lo, _tú te cambias de la interpretación 2 a la 1 (impersonal -> personal). La diferencia con nosotros es que no nos cambiamos de interpretación, seguimos considerando que es una oración impersonal, pero, esta vez, con el pronombre "corregido". Por supuesto, el contexto elimina la ambiguedad producida.

¿Se entiende?


----------



## Jellby

Bocha said:


> Definitivamente, sí. (a ambas preguntas)



No, no es grave, porque en las oraciones impersonales con "se" es normal el leísmo. Otra cosa es que diga "a la mujer *le* respeto"


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> No, no es grave, porque en las oraciones impersonales con "se" es normal el leísmo. Otra cosa es que diga "a la mujer *le* respeto"


 
Tienes razón. En una construcción impersonal con SE es posible:
A la mujer se le respeta.
Pero que yo sepa es normal: 
A la mujer se la respeta.

Pero: 
A la mujer le respeto = incorrecto
A la mujer la respeto = correcto

Al hombre lo respeto = correcto
Al hombre le respeto = aceptable (leísmo admitido)


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Tienes razón. En una construcción impersonal con SE es posible:
> A la mujer se le respeta.
> Pero que yo sepa es normal:
> A la mujer se la respeta.



Cuando dije que es normal es leísmo no quería decir que fuese lo más frecuente (aunque eso depende de las zonas), sino que no es raro y que no es considerado incorrecto.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Cuando dije que es normal es leísmo no quería decir que fuese lo más frecuente (aunque eso depende de las zonas), sino que no es raro y que no es considerado incorrecto.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Bocha

Cuando puse que el leísmo de Humberto era grave, no estaba referiéndome a incorrección. Es grave porque lo tiene tan incorporado que no lo reconoce.

Mi punto de vista: cada región tiene sus particularidades, si una determinada (leísmo o cualquier otra) es aceptada por los hablantes cultos, es correcta aun cuando contravenga la norma académica.


----------



## moyarangel

Bocha said:


> Mi punto de vista: cada región tiene sus particularidades, si una determinada (leísmo o cualquier otra) es aceptada por los hablantes cultos, es correcta aun cuando contravenga la norma académica.



Yo creo que no neceseriamente han de convenir los "hablantes cultos". Con que su uso sea mayoritario la RAE y los/sus eruditos pueden cantar misa.


----------



## Ivy29

ieracub said:


> Hola, moyarangel:
> 
> El uso de _le_ en _Se le mató _es un uso muy especial del dativo _le_, puesto que está funcionando como complemento directo, cosa muy generalizada y usada desde tiempos remotos en las oraciones pasivas.
> 
> _Se mató a Juan._
> 
> Dado que _a Juan _es el complemento directo, la pronominalización que correspondería sería con el pronombre acusativo _lo:_
> 
> _Se mató a Juan. -> Se *lo* mató._
> 
> Así es que el periodista de "El Comercio" sabía muy bien lo que estaba escribiendo.
> 
> DPD, entrada _leísmo_ (lo destacado es mío):
> 
> 
> _Saludos._


 
*SE LO mató lo percibo como si alguien matara algo en su lugar.*
*Pedro mató el tigre en lugar de Juan, Pedro SE LO mató.*
*Se le mató recibe la acción , se le mató a bala/cuchillo.*

Ivy29


----------



## Bocha

*Se le mató a bala/a cuchillo.*



sSi lo que queremos decir con esto es: _Se mató al hombre a cuchillo_.

_Se le mató_, comete leísmo.


----------



## Ivy29

Bocha said:


> *Se le mató a bala/a cuchillo.*
> 
> 
> 
> sSi lo que queremos decir con esto es: _Se mató al hombre a cuchillo_.
> 
> _Se le mató_, comete leísmo.


 
Se le/se lo, para usar el dativo o el acusativo hay que tener en cuenta si es un verbo de afectación, si el sujeto es animado, si se coloca antes del verbo o después. Si el sujeto se considera como agente se usa el acusativo, cuando no se usa el dativo.
Se le mató en un accidente ( agente el accidente )
LE para masculino, persona es aceptado por la academia. 
Al decir SE LE MATÓ un hijo a Pedro, aquí UN AGENTE ( suicidio, accidente, veneno, etc causó la muerte a un hijo de Pedro; si dijera se lo mató, yo entendería  que alguien o algo le causó la muerte.
El accidente del CONCORDE ( agente inanimado) lo mató/*le *causó la muerte al hijo de Pedro= se lo mató.
Si se suicida = se le mató tomando una fuerte dosis de fosforado, el agente es animado= el mismo hijo, = SE LE MATÓ.
SE LE MATÓ = sugiere afectación pasiva.
SE LO MATÓ = sugiere acción activa sobre el afectado.

Ivy29


----------



## ryba

Ivy29 said:


> Se le/se lo, para usar el dativo o el acusativo hay que tener en cuenta si es un verbo de afectación, si el sujeto es animado, si se coloca antes del verbo o después. Si el sujeto se considera como agente se usa el acusativo, cuando no se usa el dativo.
> 
> Se le mató en un accidente ( agente el accidente )
> LE para masculino, persona es aceptado por la academia.
> * Al decir SE LE MATÓ un hijo a Pedro, aquí UN AGENTE* ( suicidio, accidente, veneno, etc causó la muerte a un hijo de Pedro; si dijera se lo mató, yo entendería que alguien o algo le causó la muerte.
> El accidente del CONCORDE ( agente inanimado) lo mató/*le *causó la muerte al hijo de Pedro= se lo mató.
> Si se suicida = se le mató tomando una fuerte dosis de fosforado, el agente es animado= el mismo hijo, = SE *LE* MATÓ. *No lo entiendo..*
> SE LE MATÓ = sugiere afectación pasiva. *Idem.*
> SE LO MATÓ = sugiere acción activa sobre el afectado.
> 
> Ivy29



Disculpa,  Ivy29, pero no entiendo a qué te refieres.

Que yo sepa (recuerden que soy un humilde estudiante), sólo se puede matar a alguien (Complemento Directo). En la frase en negrita "le" se refiere a Pedro, a quien le mataron (a) un hijo (mataron a alguien a alguien ). El asesinado es siempre el hijo y por eso:

Se le mató un hijo a Pedro. = Al hijo de Pedro se lo mató.
(Complemento Indirecto)             (Complemento Directo)

A no ser que seas leísta y digas _Al hijo de Pedro se le mató._ (Complemento Directo).

Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Pitt

Al hijo de Pedro se lo [C.D.] mató = correcto
Al hijo de Pedro se le [C.D.] mató = aceptable

"Al hijo" es claramente un C.D., ya que es posible la pasivización: El hijo de Pedro fue matado. 

El correspondiente pronombre en función de C.D. es LO.
Pero el uso de LE en vez de LO en función de C.D. es un leísmo admitido. Este leísmo está admitido por la R.A.E. si se trata de una persona masculina en singular.


----------



## Ivy29

ryba said:


> Disculpa, Ivy29, pero no entiendo a qué te refieres.
> 
> Que yo sepa (recuerden que soy un humilde estudiante), sólo se puede matar a alguien (Complemento Directo). En la frase en negrita "le" se refiere a Pedro, a quien le mataron (a) un hijo (mataron a alguien a alguien ). El asesinado es siempre el hijo y por eso:
> 
> Se le mató un hijo a Pedro. = Al hijo de Pedro se lo
> mató.
> *Se le mató indica que una causa desconocida o conocida por los hablantes ( suicidio, accidente etc,) experimentante recibe la acción del verbo).*
> *Al hijo de Pedro se lo mató, no es igual aquí, alguien o algo produjo su muerte.*
> (Complemento Indirecto) (Complemento Directo)
> 
> A no ser que seas leísta y digas _Al hijo de Pedro se le mató._ (Complemento Directo).
> 
> *Para mí son dos conceptos DISTINTOS de agente el sujeto y de paciente el sujeto.*
> 
> *El uso de LE por LO depende de :*
> *a) Sujeto animado y sensación de experimentante de la acción del verbo.*
> *c) El uso de LE es mayor con el aspecto imperfectivo del verbo.*
> *( source Tomo 1, pag. 21,2,11 ' Gramática descriptiva de la lengua Española')*
> *d) Verbos de affección, usan LE.*
> *d) verbos agentivos (LO) acusativo.*
> *e) con acciones estativas, durativas, negativos se USA LE dativos mayoritariamente.*
> *f) sujetos inamimados pospuestos se usa más LE.*
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Ivy29. Perdona que sea tan rompe*olas, pero todavía tengo un montón de dudas.

Lo que te entendí es:

1) que tú usas el leísmo para dar otro matiz a la frase, o sea que tiene una función distinctiva, al menos con unos verbos, como por ejemplo _matar,_

2) que te ciñes a las reglas que pusiste (a-f) y que es lo natural para ti



Ivy29 said:


> El accidente del CONCORDE (el sujeto) (agente inanimado) lo mató/*le *causó la muerte al hijo de Pedro = se lo mató.


 
Una pregunta. Si se quiere decir que el hijo de Pedro murió en un accidente, ¿se puede utilizar "Se lo mató"? ¿Es correcto?  (ojo, no soy hispanohablante nativo)

3) Dirías esta frase (_Se lo mató_) para decir que no murió ni asesinado ni de muerte natural (ya sea por vejez, por enfermedad..) sino por causa de cosas casuales que, practicamente, no dependen de nadie, como un accidente, una calamidad natural. 



Ivy29 said:


> Si se suicida = se le mató tomando una fuerte dosis de fosforado, el agente es animado = el mismo hijo, = SE LE MATÓ.


 
 Casi la misma pregunta que la de arriba: Si se quiere decir que dicho hijo se suicidó, murió por causa de una sobredosis, ¿puede utilizarse la forma "Se le mató" (o bien "Se lo mato", pregunto porque no sé si en este contexto tiene sentido la frase, esto es, la construcción, es que en mi lengua no es posible)?

4) Utilizarías _Se le mató _para los demás casos, es decir, para los asesinatos, suicidios y cualquier situación en que un sujeto sea un agente animado.



Ivy29 said:


> SE LE MATÓ = sugiere afectación pasiva.
> SE LO MATÓ = sugiere acción activa sobre el afectado.



 ¿Y no al revés?

----------------------

 A propósito, ¿como tratarías el verbo _ver_?

 Acá viene una parte de un post de Esteban (Esteban, espero que no tengas nada en contra) que es de Colombia también: 



esteban said:


> A mì no me suena bien "Le veo (a Carlos)" por ejemplo pero en España es tolerado...



 Coincides, ¿verdad? (esa es la conclusión que saqué de las reglas que pusiste)

 Agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda.

 Un saludo.


----------



## ampurdan

Ya me imagino por qué nos causa extrañeza leer "se lo mató".

Cojamos una típica construcción con complemento directo e indirecto:

"Entregaré el dinero a Juan".

"Se lo entregaré".

También usamos esa construcción con el dativo de interés:

Me mató el perro - Me lo mató                     Te mató el perro - Te lo mató                      Le mató el perro - Se lo mató

Supongo que los """leístas"""" intentan o intentamos aplicar el esquema del dativo de interés en ese contexto y por eso es que causa extrañeza. Interpretan que le han matado algo o alguien a ese pobre hombre, pero no saben qué.

Yo hubiese dicho espontáneamente "se le mató", pero entiendo que no hay ninguna diferencia objetiva al decir "se lo mató".


----------



## Ivy29

ampurdan said:


> Ya me imagino por qué nos causa extrañeza leer "se lo mató".
> 
> Cojamos una típica construcción con complemento directo e indirecto:
> 
> "Entregaré el dinero a Juan".
> 
> "Se lo entregaré".
> 
> También usamos esa construcción con el dativo de interés:
> 
> Me mató el perro - Me lo mató Te mató el perro - Te lo mató Le mató el perro - Se lo mató
> 
> Supongo que los """leístas"""" intentan o intentamos aplicar el esquema del dativo de interés en ese contexto y por eso es que causa extrañeza. Interpretan que le han matado algo o alguien a ese pobre hombre, pero no saben qué.
> 
> Yo hubiese dicho espontáneamente "se le mató", pero entiendo que no hay ninguna diferencia objetiva al decir "se lo mató".


 
*Cuando el VERBO MATARSE es pronominal y se INTERCALA un pronombre átono entre 'SE' y el verbo en FORMA PEROSNAL, el PRONOMBRE átono siempre desempeña la función de COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO bien con valores simpatéticos  ( posesivos) o bien como dativo ÉTICOS ( afectivos y expletivos)*
*Se le mató  aquí 'LE' COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO de dativo ÉTICO.*
*SE ME MATÓ ( complemento INDIRECTO dativo simpatético).*
* se 'LO' mató aquí 'LO' no puede ser INDIRECTO y es impersonal el verbo MATAR no pronominal. ( Fuente Leonardo Gómez Torrego, 'Valores Gramaticales de 'SE' ) pág, 40.*


Ivy29


----------



## ampurdan

Ese autor se refiere a una frase del tipo:

"El niño se le mató (a Juan)" --> "Se le mató (el niño)": (el niño es el sujeto). 
Matarse es aquí pronominal, efectivamente.

Yo estaba hablando de una frase del tipo:

"Pedro le mató el niño a Juan" --> "Pedro se lo mató" ("el niño" es el CD)   
Aquí es el verbo "matar" no es "matarse", no es pronominal.


----------



## Ivy29

ampurdan said:


> Ese autor se refiere a una frase del tipo:
> 
> "El niño se le mató (a Juan)" --> "Se le mató (el niño)": (el niño es el sujeto).
> Matarse es aquí pronominal, efectivamente.
> 
> Yo estaba hablando de una frase del tipo:
> 
> "Pedro le mató el niño a Juan" --> "Pedro se lo mató" ("el niño" es el CD)
> Aquí es el verbo "matar" no es "matarse", no es pronominal.


 
*Se lo mató NO ES IGUAL a se le mató*. ( esto es lo que quería aclarar)

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Se lo mató NO ES IGUAL a se le mató. ( esto es lo que quería aclarar)



Puede ser igual si se trata de leísmo (admitido además si es impersonal con "se").

Si no hay leísmo, entonces sí el "le" y el "lo" dicen cosas distintas.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Puede ser igual si se trata de leísmo (admitido además si es impersonal con "se").
> 
> Si no hay leísmo, entonces sí el "le" y el "lo" dicen cosas distintas.


 

Siento disentir :
SE LE MATÓ  ( verbo pronominal = MATARSE) cuando se coloca un pronombre átono cualquiera entre SE y el verbo pronominal personal el pronombre átono SIEMPRE es COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO ( LE nos es leísta). SE LE MATÓ es una expresión con valor de dativo ético ( afectivo o expletivo).
Se lo mató = verbo NO pronminal =( MATAR).
Aquí el LO es claro objeto directo.
Por lo tanto SE LE MATÓ NO ES igual a se lo MATÓ.


Ivy29


----------



## Amras

El problema es que muchos creéis que una persona no puede ser un complemento directo. Un complemento directo es aquel que recibe directamente la acción del verbo.

Yo ayudo a Jesús.

En este caso Jesús es el que recibe la acción de ayudar, *lo* que ayudamos es "a Jesús"

Yo *lo* ayudo.

Un caso más claro es que sólo una frase con complemento directo puede convertirse a pasiva.

Jesús fue ayudado por mí.

Además, como sabéis, el CI puede repetirse dos veces. 

Siguiendo esta regla podría decirse "le ayudo a Jesús". Sin embargo esta frase es incorrecta.

Sin embargo esta otra: "Llevo flores a su madre". En este caso se ve cómo "flores" es un CD y "a su madre" un CI. "Se las llevo a su madre" La repetición del CI es correcta.

A ver si con esto se aclaran un poco las cosas.

P.D: En Andalucía no existe ni leísmo ni laísmo ni loísmo.


----------



## Ivy29

Amras said:


> El problema es que muchos creéis que una persona no puede ser un complemento directo. Un complemento directo es aquel que recibe directamente la acción del verbo.
> 
> Yo ayudo a Jesús.
> 
> En este caso Jesús es el que recibe la acción de ayudar, *lo* que ayudamos es "a Jesús"
> 
> Yo *lo* ayudo.
> 
> Un caso más claro es que sólo una frase con complemento directo puede convertirse a pasiva.
> 
> Jesús fue ayudado por mí.
> 
> Además, como sabéis, el CI puede repetirse dos veces.
> 
> Siguiendo esta regla podría decirse "le ayudo a Jesús". Sin embargo esta frase es incorrecta.
> *ES CORRECTA por 'LE' de respeto o cortesía.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


----------



## Amras

También es verdad, gracias por la corrección, aunque yo no iba por ese camino xD.


----------



## ampurdan

Ivy29 said:


> *Se lo mató NO ES IGUAL a se le mató*. ( esto es lo que quería aclarar)
> 
> Ivy29



Bueno, yo me estaba refiriendo al contexto concreto de la frase del hilo:

_"Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y se lo mató".

_Aquí no se trata del pronominal "matarse", ni de un dativo de interés, sino de la construcción impersonal con "se" en la que "lo" es el complemento directo.

Lo que pasa es que yo, y muchos otros hispanohablantes, hubiesemos utilizado el dativo "le" para ese complemento directo.

Yo he dicho que a los que lo decimos así, la frase con "lo" al principio nos causa extrañeza porque lo interpretamos con la misma estructura del dativo de interés: "alguien le mató algo--> (alguien) se lo mató" y pensamos qué será ese "lo", qué será lo que se le ha matado a ese señor.

No hay ninguna interferencia con el dativo ético con el pronominal "matarse": "se le mató el hijo".

"Se lo mató" y "se le mató": pueden significar lo mismo o no, dependiendo de si estamos hablando de "matar" o de "matarse" y dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, chicos:

Ampurdan, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo y me parece muy buena y muy sencilla tu explicación de por qué les suena tan rara la oración con 'lo'. 

Si tenemos la oración *impersonal:*

(1) _'A Jesús lo mataron en la cruz'._

¿Cómo se transforma usando el *se **impersonal*?

Así:

(2)_ A Jesús *se le* mató en la cruz,_

o así:

(3) _A Jesús *se lo* mató en la cruz._

En (1) todo el mundo identifica: lo = A Jesús.
En (2), también: le = A Jesús.
Pero en (3), quienes sólo utilizan la estructura (2) no les resulta natural la identificación "lo = A Jesús", y se quedan preguntando a qué o a quién se refiere ese 'lo'. En cambio los hablantes principalmente del Cono Sur de América lo pueden hacer sin problemas, con distintos grados de naturalidad.

En Chile se pueden escuchar las dos formas. Quizá se prefiere el dativo cuando el referente es masculino y el acusativo cuando es femenino:

_A juana de Arco *se la* mató en la hoguera._

Saludos.


----------



## joene92

mirx said:


> Yo viví toda mi vida en México, o al menos allí fue dónde aprendí español, y nunca diría "lo" en ese ejemplo, debe ser "le". "Lo" es para cosas, no para personas. Debe ser un error de edición.


En zonas leístas sí, pero la gramática normativa (por lo menos la de la Real Academia Española) permite también el uso de _lo_ para personas. De hecho, el uso de _le_ como equivalente de _lo_ para personas es una excepción a las reglas.


----------



## ampurdan

ieracub said:


> Quizá se prefiere el dativo cuando el referente es masculino y el acusativo cuando es femenino:
> 
> _A juana de Arco *se la* mató en la hoguera._



Sí, con el femenino en España también se prefiere el acusativo.


----------



## Jellby

Recordad que no se trata sólo del leísmo de persona masculina, sino también del de impersonal con "se", que también es más frecuente en el masculino, pero se da en muchos países.


----------



## ryba

Ivy29 said:


> Siento disentir :
> SE LE MATÓ (verbo pronominal = MATARSE) cuando se coloca un pronombre átono cualquiera entre SE y el verbo pronominal personal el pronombre átono SIEMPRE es COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO ( LE nos es leísta). SE LE MATÓ es una expresión con valor de dativo ético (afectivo o expletivo).


 
 ¿Es cierto? _Se mató./ Se suicidó._, aquí, en caso de los verbos reflexivos, yo diría (no soy ningún especialista) que se trata de una situación en la que el sujeto es el objeto de su acción (al mismo tiempo). _Juan se mato_ = *_Juan mató a Juan_.

_Se mató._ (_se_ reflexivo, complemento directo). 

Se mató el hambre. (_se_ reflexivo, complemento indirecto) 

¿Cómo vas a poner un pronombre entre _se_ y _mató_? ¿Qué significaría entonces?



ampurdan said:


> "Se lo mató" y "se le mató": pueden significar lo mismo o no, dependiendo de si estamos hablando de "matar" o de "matarse" y dependiendo del contexto.



Sí, pero la frase _Se lo/le mató._ no puede significar _Se suicidó._ ¿O sí?



Jellby said:


> Recordad que no se trata sólo del leísmo de persona masculina, sino también del de impersonal con "se", que también es más frecuente en el masculino, pero se da en muchos países.



Sí, yo lo veo así:

_Se lo mató. _puede significar dos cosas distintas:

1) _se_ tiene el valor de pronombre, por ejemplo: _Su mujer, después de darle mala vida lo abandonó __por otro__ y a su único hijo *se lo* *mató* un camión._ Al pobre tipo se le murió el hijo (en un accidente). *Se *= al hombre (CI) *lo* = el hijo (CD) *un camión *= el sujeto

2) forma impersonal, por ejemplo: _Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y *se lo mató*._ Simplemente significa que a la persona en cuestión la mataron.

Los variantes con _le _son variantes leístas.

---​ 
Quedaría eternamente agradecido si pudieran echar un vistazo al post #32 en donde saqué unas conclusiones de lo que había dicho *Ivy* y aún nadie me ha dicho si son correctas o no.

Gracias por anticipado.

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

ryba said:


> ¿Es cierto? _Se mató./ Se suicidó._, aquí, en caso de los verbos reflexivos, yo diría (no soy ningún especialista) que se trata de una situación en la que el sujeto es el objeto de su acción (al mismo tiempo). _Juan se mato_ = *_Juan mató a Juan_.
> 
> _Se mató._ (_se_ reflexivo, complemento directo).
> 
> Se mató el hambre. (_se_ reflexivo, complemento indirecto)
> 
> ¿Cómo vas a poner un pronombre entre _se_ y _mató_? ¿Qué significaría entonces?
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, pero la frase _Se lo/le mató._ no puede significar _Se suicidó._ ¿O sí?
> 
> *se le mató ( suicidio, accidente , recibe la acción = AFECTACIÓN) matarse.*
> 
> 
> Sí, yo lo veo así:
> 
> _Se lo mató. _puede significar dos cosas distintas:
> 
> 1) _se_ tiene el valor de pronombre, por ejemplo: _Su mujer, después de darle mala vida lo abandonó __por otro__ y a su único hijo *se lo* *mató* un camión._ Al pobre tipo se le murió el hijo (en un accidente). *Se *= al hombre (CI) *lo* = el hijo (CD) *un camión *= el sujeto
> 
> 2) forma impersonal, por ejemplo: _Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y *se lo mató*._ Simplemente significa que a la persona en cuestión la mataron.
> 
> *(La corte talibán) se lo mató ( agente la corte talibán) implicita.*
> 
> *Se le mató 'LE'  dativo. Mirar las normas que escribí  en otros posts.*
> 
> Los variantes con _le _son variantes leístas.
> 
> ---​Ivy29


----------



## ryba

Ivy29 said:


> *se le mató ( suicidio, accidente , recibe la acción = AFECTACIÓN) matarse.*


 
 Ah, ¿pues _Se le mató en un accidente automovilístico__._ = _Se mató en un accidente automovilístico_? _Matarse_ es un verbo reflexivo. _Se mató._ ¿_Se le mató_ proviene/puede provenir del verbo _matarse_? O.ô

Pensaba que con matarse es solamente:

_Se mató en un accidente automovilístico. _(verbo reflexivo, _se_ reflexivo, complemento directo),

mientras con_ matar _es:

_Se le mató en un accidente automovilístico._ (lo/le mataron, fue matado: es posible la voz pasiva, por eso es un CD*)

*Usos de "se"*
 
¿Por qué los únicos ejemplos con "Se le mató en un accidente." que encuentro en Google son:

1) Lo que pusiste en el hilo este.

2)_ ¡Y esa mujer tan guapa que *se le mató en un accidente* de coche! _(Lamentando por un pobre viudo)

3) _Tuvo una hija hace ya un montón de años que *se le mató en un accidente* de automóvil después de que su esposa muriera. Rehizo su vida, tuvo otra hija, (...).                                          _?
_
_


Ivy29 said:


> *Mirar las normas que escribí  en otros posts.*


*

*Gracias por el consejo.*
* 


ryba said:


> Los variantes con _le _son variantes leístas.



* Bueno, estoy en eso, en otro hilo me dijeron que no siempre tenía razón diciéndolo.

No te tomes a mal mis preguntas, *Ivy*, soy el único no-hispanohablante que participa en esta discusión y todavía no entiendo muchas de las sutilezas del habla castellana; con su ayuda de ustedes poco a poco voy mejorando, por lo que les quedo muy agradecido.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

matarse puede usarse para indicar suicidio o como sinónimo de murió violenta y accidentalmente.

Se mató en un accidente = Murió en un accidente
Se mató abriéndose las venas. Se suicidó.

_Pobre Pedro. Uno de sus hijos se *le* mató en un accidente._
_Pobre Pedro. Uno de sus hijos se mató en un accidente_

*le* representa a Pedro, y es un _dativo de interés_, resalta el perjuicio que sufre Pedro, es más expresivo y coloquial que la oración sin *le* que también es correcta.

Los talibanes ordenaron la ejecución y se lo mató. 
Los talibanes ordenaron la ejecución y se le mató. (leísmo aceptado)


----------



## ryba

Luis Albornoz said:


> _Pobre Pedro. Uno de sus hijos se *le* mató en un accidente._
> _Pobre Pedro. Uno de sus hijos se mató en un accidente_
> 
> *le* representa a Pedro, y es un _dativo de interés_, resalta el perjuicio que sufre Pedro, es más expresivo y coloquial que la oración sin *le* que también es correcta.


 
 Gracias, Luis. Ahora que leí todos los posts de Ivy de nuevo, entiendo que él hablaba sobre la afectación pasiva siempre que se refería a "se le mató" y por eso mantenía todo el tiempo que era otra cosa y no era leísmo para nada. A veces (¿siempre?) es necesario ver unos buenos ejemplos del uso para entender toda la terminoligía lingüística.



Ivy29 said:


> *se le mató ( suicidio, accidente , recibe la acción = AFECTACIÓN) matarse.*



*AFECTACIÓN* *PASIVA*, ¿sí?

Es difícil entender cosas tipo "recibe la acción" para un chico que empezó a estudiar el español hace un año y medio. Pensé que "recibe la acción" indicaba un CD, que el hijo de Pedro "recibía la acción" y no su padre y de ahí surgió el malentendido.


La conclusión que saco de lo que ustedes dijeron es la siguiente (voy a intentar hacer una recopilación):


ryba said:


> _Se lo mató. _puede significar dos cosas distintas:
> 
> 1) _se_ tiene el valor de pronombre, por ejemplo: _Su mujer, después de darle mala vida lo abandonó __por otro__ y a su único hijo *se lo* *mató* un camión._ Al pobre tipo se le murió el hijo (en un accidente). *Se *= al hombre (CI) *lo* = el hijo (CD) *un camión *= el sujeto
> 
> 2) forma impersonal, por ejemplo: _Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y *se lo mató*._ Simplemente significa que a la persona en cuestión la mataron.



Se le mató puede ser:

1) el variante leísta del ejemplo _1)_ de arriba: _Su mujer, después de darle mala vida lo abandonó __por otro__ y a su único hijo *se le* *mató* un camión._ Al pobre tipo se le murió el hijo (en un accidente). *Se *= al hombre (CI) *le* = el hijo (CD) *un camión *= el sujeto

 2) el variante leísta del ejemplo _2)_ de arriba: _Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y *se le mató*._ Simplemente significa que a la persona en cuestión la mataron.

3) denotar afectación pasiva (el verbo es _matarse_):  _Pobre Pedro. Uno de sus hijos se *le* mató en un accidente._

Feliz domingo a todos.


----------



## ampurdan

ryba said:


> 1) el variante leísta del ejemplo _1)_ de arriba: _Su mujer, después de darle mala vida lo abandonó __por otro__ y a su único hijo *se le* *mató* un camión._ Al pobre tipo se le murió el hijo (en un accidente). *Se *= al hombre (CI) *le* = el hijo (CD) *un camión *= el sujeto



En este caso, creo que no es nada común utilizar el dativo. Creo que la inmensa mayoría de hispanohablantes, sino todos, dirían "a su único hijo se lo mató un camión". Supongo que al existir el Dativo ético en el "se" (al hombre), se usa siempre el acusativo para el CD.


----------



## Ivy29

ampurdan said:


> En este caso, creo que no es nada común utilizar el dativo. Creo que la inmensa mayoría de hispanohablantes, sino todos, dirían "a su único hijo se lo mató un camión". Supongo que al existir el Dativo ético en el "se" (al hombre), se usa siempre el acusativo para el CD.


 
*De acuerdo*, en esa oración el *agente* es el camión = *se lo mató un camión*, Pero si va en el camión se puede también usar el dativo ético = *se le mató en un camión.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## deslenguada

A mi lo que me suena realmente mal es que sea reflexivo. Yo diria "Y lo mato."


----------



## Ivy29

ryba said:


> Gracias, Luis. Ahora que leí todos los posts de Ivy de nuevo, entiendo que él hablaba sobre la afectación pasiva siempre que se refería a "se le mató" y por eso mantenía todo el tiempo que era otra cosa y no era leísmo para nada. A veces (¿siempre?) es necesario ver unos buenos ejemplos del uso para entender toda la terminoligía lingüística.
> 
> 
> 
> *AFECTACIÓN* *PASIVA*, ¿sí?
> 
> Es difícil entender cosas tipo "recibe la acción" para un chico que empezó a estudiar el español hace un año y medio. Pensé que "recibe la acción" indicaba un CD, que el hijo de Pedro "recibía la acción" y no su padre y de ahí surgió el malentendido.
> 
> 
> La conclusión que saco de lo que ustedes dijeron es la siguiente (voy a intentar hacer una recopilación):
> 
> 
> Se le mató puede ser:
> 
> 1) el variante leísta del ejemplo _1)_ de arriba: _Su mujer, después de darle mala vida lo abandonó __por otro__ y a su único hijo *se le* *lo* *mató* un camión._ ( or *se le mató en un camión*) Al pobre tipo se le murió el hijo (en un accidente). *Se *= al hombre (CI) *le* = el hijo (CD) *un camión *= el sujeto. ( el dativo ético ( el *'le'* es redundante , sólo inddica que el padre, o la madre, sufrió el dolor de la muerte accidental)
> 
> 2) el  *(la) *variante leísta del ejemplo _2)_ de arriba: _Lo confesó repetidamente y una corte talibán ordenó que se le diera muerte ayer, y *se le mató*._ Simplemente significa que a la persona en cuestión la mataron.
> 
> 3) denotar afectación pasiva (el verbo es _matarse_): _Pobre Pedro. Uno de sus hijos se *le* mató en un accidente. ( *dativo ético*)._
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

deslenguada said:


> A mi lo que me suena realmente mal es que sea reflexivo. Yo diria "Y lo mato."


 
Es un verbo PRONOMINAL= matarse, ahogarse.
*Construcción media* :
el nadador se ahogó ( se indica que algo le sucedió al nadador)

*se le mató ( se mató)* en el accidente del concorde. ( 'le' dativo ético)
Juan se lava las manos es reflexivo puro. ( SE=IO)
Juan se lava ( DO=SE)
Ud. se lava las manos. Reflexivo.

*Juan se bebió una botella de ron*
*Juan bebió una botella de ron*
*Pablo murió*
*Pablo se murió*
*Juan se cayó de la escalera*
*Juan se cayó por la escalera.*
*Juan cayó de la escalera*
*Juan cayó por la escalera.*
*Uso expresivo de 'SE'.*

*El niño se ha dormido = ('se' incoativo).*

*Ivy29*


----------

